# Yeah, Darwin!



## RacerX (Apr 28, 2002)

Anyway, Apple has been playing with the versions of the Kernel for Mac OS X as can be seen by these examples (which where part of another thread):

*Mac OS X Developer Preview 2:* 
Mac OS 10.0 Mac OS Kernel Version 10.0: .../RELEASE_PPC Power Macintosh powerpc 

*Mac OS X Developer Preview 4:* 
Darwin Euclid 1.1 Darwin Kernel Version 1.1:.../RELEASE_PPC Power Macintosh powerpc 


*Mac OS X v10.1.3:*
Darwin Euclid 5.3 Darwin Kernel Version 5.3: .../RELEASE_PPC Power Macintosh powerpc

From what I have gotten in the way of info from Apple, the version changed from 1.x.x to 5.x.x with the release of Mac OS X v.10.1.1. Apple was hoping to link the build numbers (starting with a 4 in 10.0, and now a 5 for 10.1) to the Darwin versions.

Thanks for the section Admin!!


----------

